# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen Nieuwe Manier

## nancy

Hallo allemaal,

Onlangs heb ik vernomen van een nieuwe mogelijkheid om te stoppen met roken. Zonder pillen,laser,pleisters,boekken,hypno, zweverige toestanden enz Gewoon puur natuur. Echt geweldig Enige wat je er voor over moet hebben is ongeveer 4 weken van je tijd.

Wil je er meer over weten stuur even een mailtje naar [email protected] anders word dit bericht zo lang.

groetjes en mensen succes met het stoppen

----------


## Marie

waarom zet je het niet gewoon hier neer?

----------

